# Manual shifting in automatic



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I drive an automatic 97 Sentra...and there are of course first and second gear on the shifter as well as Drive. I've never used these before. Can you use first and second like a clutchless manual? And can you go higher than second, like going from second to Drive?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it goes 1 2 D....D being the "third gear"..if ur gonna do this, save up for a new tranny


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you mean it will hurt the tranny, or I should just save up to get a manual instead?

I'm not saying I want to start driving like that, just maybe if I want to race or something


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ExiLeZX said:


> Do you mean it will hurt the tranny, or I should just save up to get a manual instead?
> 
> I'm not saying I want to start driving like that, just maybe if I want to race or something



yes it will hurt the transmission. and sure why not, save up to get a manual.


LOL, u drive an AUTOMATIC ga16de..who u racin'?....no, seriously


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Haha I was bein sarcastic, hence the smiley.

I've only raced 2 times, I beat a Civic by a hair (basically a tie), and got smoked by a Mustang (WTF? He pulled up next to me, revved and signalled he wanted to race, LOL). What kind of Mustang driver wants to race a Sentra GXE? I went along with it even though I knew I didn't have the slightest chance.

Its still fun


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ExiLeZX said:


> Haha I was bein sarcastic, hence the smiley.
> 
> I've only raced 2 times, I beat a Civic by a hair (basically a tie), and got smoked by a Mustang (WTF? He pulled up next to me, revved and signalled he wanted to race, LOL). What kind of Mustang driver wants to race a Sentra GXE? I went along with it even though I knew I didn't have the slightest chance.
> 
> Its still fun




so ur proud about being "tied" with a civic or somethin? if you can get beat by a minivan with a mom who just picked up little johnny from soccer practice, you shouldnt race your car(and yes, basically any van will own you)..the mustang guy just wanted to put you in your place for driving a rice mobile more than likely...i dont know?

and yea its fun, till you crash and die.


and whats up with the sig man? cant be serious?? "custom hubcaps''? man, theyre still hubcaps..whether theyre nissan oem's or pepboys dub tite spinners y0..plus, what kinda custom plate frame do you have? it better not be one of those "id rather be playing tennis" types mayne.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Dude, lighten the fuck up.

I'm being sarcastic in most all of the comments you're pulling out of my posts and bitching at. Where the hell did I say I was proud about beating a Civic? I said it was a tie, like it should be, because Civics are Honda's parallel to Sentras. That is amazingly obvious.

Above all else, if you take my sig seriously, you're a dumbass. You WERE actually right in one thing, saying "you can't be serious" ...you hit that nail on the head. Good job. Do you honestly think I'm trying to show off by saying I have a different license plate frame? Rofl.

There's nothing ricey about my car and it is far from a speed demon.

Stop taking things so seriously, I sure as hell am not when I say them. God damn.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

There, I even edited my sig for you. Maybe now you can tell?

edit: Actually I just got rid of that part. Since joking around seems to be a problem.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

NF.com is extremely rough on ricers, chops thought he smelled it, so he began to eat it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ExiLeZX said:


> There, I even edited my sig for you. Maybe now you can tell?
> 
> edit: Actually I just got rid of that part. Since joking around seems to be a problem.


Did you read the rules when you signed up to this forum?

You will be banned for street racing posts.. 

take it to the track before you kill yourself or worse, others..

Now if you wish to stick around and learn a few things about your car then you're welcome... 


another hint.. no profanity in the automotive section..if you feel the need to type it then go to OT and get it out of your system..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> LOL, u drive an AUTOMATIC ga16de..who u racin'?....no, seriously



hahahaha .... oh...my side hurts from laughing....hahaahaha


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> it goes 1 2 D....D being the "third gear"..if ur gonna do this, save up for a new tranny


how can this kill the trans?? well, unless you're forcefully shifting too late, then you'll reduce the life of the clutches.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the trans is not made to be manually shifted for racing. Those gearing levels are for additional traction on steep grades or on poor road surfaces....not racing your screaming 79whp down the street vs a civic.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> not racing your screaming 79whp down the street vs a civic.


stop.....hahahaha.....hahahaha


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, sorry about the language.



> You will be banned for street racing posts..


This is not a street racing thread. It was brought up only because Chops blew a sarcastic comment out of proportion.

I simply asked if using the first, second, and drive gears works like manual shifting.

I don't race my car, as someone else said, it has less than 100whp. I "playfully" went against 2 cars in the 3 years I've owned it. Yeah, I sure am a street racer. If anyone cares at this point, I just wanted to know if I could try doing a little bit of manual in my car. I've never driven a manual and want to get a basic feel at least.


And finally let's take a look at the beginning of this thread:



> I'm not saying I want to start driving like that, just maybe if I want to race or something


Smiley = Joke. Funny. Ha ha. Sarcasm. Giggles.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the trans is not made to be manually shifted for racing. Those gearing levels are for additional traction on steep grades or on poor road surfaces....not racing your screaming 79whp down the street vs a civic.


hahahahaha


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I accidentally pushed the shifter into reverse from drive while I was driving at 15 mph... cause I thought I'm driving the acura. It shifts fast !! LMAO


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

?so you skipped N all together? The tranny doesn't let you shift into reverse like that if you're in a fwd gear and moving.............


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes it does... I don't remember if I hit the brake or not while doing this but it took me into reverse right away ... There's no way I'm testing this again.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I've been struggling to get something on my floor and have had my foot on the brake pedal and put the car into reverse before, at least I was only going 10 mph =P


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its ok newb, i once "ran some dude in a civic"

u said this isnt a street racing thread, but then you turn around and say "this isnt for regular driving, just incase i want to race"  relax dude, i didnt even flame you(at least i didnt think it was flaming) now, go on about your life


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Wouldnt try racing with an automatic. Going 1 2 D atleast, one of my friends tranny blew cuz he was racing some dumb civic. Now hes try to pay for his tranny to get replaced. Just out of curiousness....do nissans have sport-tronics..? if anyone knows what im talking about...? haha  I dont think they do atleast.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't know how many times I've said sarcasm/sarcastic in this thread regarding what you just said again. I didn't mean I was going to race and do 1,2,D...I was kidding, for the exact reasons you pitted against me. I'll just copy/paste again since it seems you missed it-



> I just wanted to know if I could try doing a little bit of manual in my car. I've never driven a manual and want to get a basic feel at least.


Its like you're reversing everything I say just so you can disagree, even though we're thinking the same thing. There shouldn't be an argument...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ExiLeZX said:


> I don't know how many times I've said sarcasm/sarcastic in this thread regarding what you just said again. I didn't mean I was going to race and do 1,2,D...I was kidding, for the exact reasons you pitted against me. I'll just copy/paste again since it seems you missed it-
> 
> 
> 
> Its like you're reversing everything I say just so you can disagree, even though we're thinking the same thing. There shouldn't be an argument...



so then why are you arguing with the facts?

this time youre saying youre not gonna go racing in 1-2-D..but in a previous post, you mentioned ud do it incase u wanted to race..then you mention you dont want to drive 1-2-D for normal driving..if this is the case, then why the hell do you even want to bother asking/experimenting? if you wanted to know what these gears do, you could of simply asked what theyre for, in which case the answer has been already posted by chimmike as to what theyre for..


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

^Give up man. When the mods start lauging at you and taking Chops' side(thats VERY rare) then it's over. 

1) Trying to manual shift in your auto ga16 79whp sentra will cause you some tranny probs. If you want to shift gears then get a manual car.

2) Don't race your ga16. You will just lose and make the other person in his Geo Metro feel good about himself. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Lol, you got roasted. Just don't shift dude. My buddy did that in his GXE for about a weeks time or less. It eventually gave out and costed over 600$ to fix. Shifting like that will not give you a 'feel' as to how stick is. Find a total beater and practice driving stick. Only way to learn is on a real manual car. If you want speed and to be able to shift swap a SR20 into it and while your at it do a auto-manual swap. :thumbup:


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dont neutral drop either, youll break a half shaft. it seems cool the first ten times, but it will break eventually. dont ask how i know.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

*Metro's/Honda's/Transmission wow this one has it all!*

Ok, now I am sure I will get cooked with this one also, but I just have to say that since day one I got my sentra in July of 2004 with like 107k miles on her I have always shifted the trans and not used the automatic but maybe when traffic is next to none due to the slow and low power when using the ac, I don’t always run her up to the redline also so that might be a helper also, I also have scares of trans failure from when I first got my 300ZX and the last owner had trashed the transmission in it and the car sit for 2 months due to the fact there was a total of 3 auto’s used in the cars and mine was the 3 piece unit and to have it rebuilt cost more than half of what I paid for the sentra. I know its major overkill as I always hear this from everyone and even the service people, I have the Trans serviced every 15k miles in ever car I have. I haven’t ever had any issues with the sentra’s transmission just yet, it had a bad transmission mount when I got the car (dealer fixed that). My sentra has close to 165k on it now and still drives fine as it ever has, at times when traffic isn’t as bad I use the automatic and let it shift if the ac is off and I can get onto the freeway without getting smashed by a SUV. I do now from a bad exp from trying to get on the freeway one day and almost having a pick up rear end the sentra that I wouldn’t drive it faster than 60 in 2nd gear ever! I hit 70 and the car felt as if it was going to explode, and it’s never been there again. 

I think the only cars that Nissan that might have the Manual-matic shift in would be like the Altima and the Maxima 350Z; well some of the new large v8 trucks have it as an option maybe if it’s not standard as I have driven some that had it. But if you look at the size and weight and motor size you could see why they would have the option of getting this when we compare them to our little 1.6 4cly sentra’s that was made as an entry ecno car. If I didn’t have other cars to drive I would be more worried about the trans going out in the sentra but it’s a daily driver and its cheap and even if it does break its cheaper to fix then to fix one of the other’s and it’s a really cute sporty looking smaller 4 door car (how many entry cars have as much looks as a sentra) that does well when you drive it with reason (no neutral drops and running it into and over the redline all the time). I love the sentra and everything about it and hated the fact that I got it a year ago; the sentra is what it is unless you spend some money to make it something else. Apple for an apple per say, of course we all want to buy a G35 2 door for the price of say an Escort right!

I would have to say on the metro part (must be talking of the 4 cly) one of my friends had a new one a convertible when they first came out. And that car would shift into drive at 55mph and no downshift afterwards; it was a fun little car but on the highway at like 70mph was like 4-5k rpms and was like it was trying to find the way out of the wet paper bag it was in. I am sure that the 5 speed might have been a little quicker but I know that the 3cly auto 0-60 was something like 16 sec. but that killer mpg was really the coolest part when you could make it up the next hill as long as it wasn’t that windy! Nothing like 40 plus mpg at 70ish with the ac blowing, a day trip might take two but think of all the quality time with the family and friends and all the money you would have saved on fuel, parts, and payments. That was the spill the dealer gave Carmen when she got her Metro back in 93 

I do have to say I do shift my sentra and it’s an auto, but if it’s your only car and you don’t have the money and means for a rebuild or a new Trans or to know how of fixing or swapping it with a 5 speed then it should be driven as it was made to be driven. The sentra would have been neat with an Auto-stick well maybe if we had like 150 Hp standard on the base and Gxe’s

Enjoy the sentra and the looks and cheap ins and running cost and if you need more power kill the ac and don’t fill the car up all the time just use the amount you have to have, and if that don’t work throw the people in the car with you out and a few of the cars inside parts, I have always heard talk of people stripping stuff such as sound padding and such (does out sentra’s even have that much more than floor mats?) BUT keep the spare unless you have a Z and have the foldable spare like mine does and the air can for it



Donnie H.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

One last thing as it was said higher up is nothing like a true real stick shift, try the real thing is a Hugh night and day you will see.


BTW I raced a snail and a slug the other day in the 99 Sentra and it was very close but go figure the snail won. The slug was too slimy and it was hot so he stuck to the road and I refused to turn my ac off in my car.

Donnie H.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Go figure? 99 and up snails have turbos on their backs..


They make about 200 more slug power than your average slug class car.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ahh ok was wondering what that small burst and spool up sound was as he laid down some slime and blew right by me! Dang snails and slugs, they get to have all the fun unless there is salt or a foot above em but now with Turbo's thats gonna happen a lot less I would think, dont they have SnailTech ans shelltech also? 

makes you think of honda kind of sound like a blend of fuel....(Vtech)


Donnie H.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Figures you saw those slugs in Oklahoma city, salty coastal areas really can destroy them. The slugs with turbos (snails) can handle the salty areas a little better than regular slugs can.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

So this is an interesting topic.

FACT: I have a 97 GXE A/T
FACT: I shift my sentra 12D, as well as D21 (down shifting more than up shifting)
FACT: I have done this for 2 years
FACT: I have never had the first problem with my A/T
FACT: I understand that by shifting my A/T this way, I am putting my A/Ts life at risk.

That said, why havnt I had any problems? Am I just Lucky? Mabey, Mabey not. I think this is one of those things that is like clutchless shifiting. People try to to clutchless shift and they are like....that tears up your tranny and grinds your gears....well dumb arse, not if you do it right. If you are shifting into 2nd while your engine is bouncing frantically off of the rev limiter......well there you go.


----------

